# Scout-ularis champ



## PrideProducts

Hi guys recently I thought up this design combing lee silva's ocularis attachment method, simpleshot's scout and rayshot's champ compact size.
I also decided on a rayshot-esk thin g10 core with natural wood scales.
Here how the design came out...








I stabilised the goat willow fork to add alittle weight and more strength to those rather thin fork tips.
Here is how it came out hope you guys like
All the best 






















Next sanding and BLO bath...





























Finally bees wax and Banded up
















Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat

Looks great


----------



## peppermack

Man, that is amazing Lewis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DukaThe

Great job, looks fantastic!


----------



## BAT

Great lines and a beautiful wood, great combo!


----------



## JonM

That's a beauty!


----------



## treefork

That's gorgeous . Have you shot it ?


----------



## Rayshot

Brilliant! And beautiful!!!


----------



## PrideProducts

treefork said:


> That's gorgeous . Have you shot it ?


Not yet the weather is not so good and it gets dark pretty quick so I haven't yet. But I hope so tomorrow

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Wow, looks freakin awesome! Great job.


----------



## leon13

That is so cool


----------



## slingshotnew

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## derandy

Very nice. Love the grain...


----------



## flipgun

:thumbsup: Good Lookin' Shooter!


----------



## Albinogek

Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3moncow

Absolutely gorgeous! I love the shaping.


----------



## Lee Silva

That's a high-grade little gripper, big boy!!!!

I'd wondered how long it would be before one of you "woodchucks" came around with an organic Ocularis...

First I've seen besides that one of Nathan's. (He had a bit of a "head start" on the matter)

Very nice work, Lewis!

Say hi to "Big Daddy Dines-A-Lot" for me, ok!!!! hehehe

...and happy Holidays to the lot of you!

Lee


----------



## PrideProducts

Lee Silva said:


> That's a high-grade little gripper, big boy!!!!
> I'd wondered how long it would be before one of you "woodchucks" came around with an organic Ocularis...
> First I've seen besides that one of Nathan's. (He had a bit of a "head start" on the matter)
> Very nice work, Lewis!
> Say hi to "Big Daddy Dines-A-Lot" for me, ok!!!! hehehe
> ...and happy Holidays to the lot of you!
> Lee


Haha great to here from you,
Yep you've brought me round for sure.
Pops sends his regards, love this I'm thinking of getting it case depending on if it shoots well for me
Looking forward to seeing you guys again hope to be there next year too,
All the best for Christmas and new year
Also we need to collaborate on a sling for sure!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Silva

Nice weld, by the way!!!

Don't tell me you're taking-up metal craft now!?!?!?!

You let me know if you ever think you might like a private instructor...

I know a guy who'd skip the pond tomorrow for such work!


----------



## PrideProducts

Lee Silva said:


> Nice weld, by the way!!!
> Don't tell me you're taking-up metal craft now!?!?!?!
> You let me know if you ever think you might like a private instructor...
> I know a guy who'd skip the pond tomorrow for such work!


Haha I'd love to Lear how to weld and forge too.
No I got this fabricated from a local metal work company me and pops are good friends with one if the guys who woks there. It's my new wood stabilising chamber.








I'll need a new vacuum upgrade soon as this one is abit small for this pot but it'll do for the time being.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Silva

Just slap some colorful tropical-themed graphics on it , and tell your dad it's the new special edition Super "Slurpee"!!!!!!

Hahahahaha

You guys could go into the lumber treatment business together!!


----------



## PrideProducts

Haha definitely! I like the way stabilised wood finishes alot more so I'll probably be stabilising alot if stuff that doesn't need to be just cause I can haha

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215

Wow man, that came out beautifully! Excellent work


----------



## Flatband

Great job on that build Pride! The wood has such character and color and the frame rocks!


----------



## oldmiser

Sweet looking shooter..Love it

OM


----------



## Lee Silva

So what is it, (if you don't mind me asking) that you force into the wood for stabilizing? Some kind of polymer? Oils? Glue?

I imagine there's a variety of products that are used, but what would a general purpose stabilizing solution consist of?

Always been interested ... I can see a basic knowledge of this technology coming to the rescue someday..

Thanks Lewis. Keep those crafty hands of yours busy,my friend..


----------



## Oahu1

Very beautiful, great choice of wood. Looks like a classic.


----------



## PrideProducts

Lee Silva said:


> So what is it, (if you don't mind me asking) that you force into the wood for stabilizing? Some kind of polymer? Oils? Glue?
> I imagine there's a variety of products that are used, but what would a general purpose stabilizing solution consist of?
> Always been interested ... I can see a basic knowledge of this technology coming to the rescue someday..
> Thanks Lewis. Keep those crafty hands of yours busy,my friend..


It's called cactus juice but that is just it's name, it's a very thin resin that is heat activated to once you have suched all the air out of the wood and impregnated it with resin you then bake it to set the resin. I'm not to sure what type of resin it is though

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie

That looks like it would be real comfy in the hand.


----------



## Ms.Reed

Damn!...just damn! Bravo, bud  Too pretty to look at, hurts my eyes,lol.


----------



## PrideProducts

Thanks guys for your kind words, I have been out over the weekend shooting this and it feels great infact I'm thinking of getting it cast at milbro pro shot, in brass. As if I did get a fork hit on this one it would shatter where as the brass will take a few knocks.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfshooter

"Wow," I love, excellent Master.


----------



## Poiema

*Stunning* goat willow and gorgeous craftsmanship, Lewis.

Another nice thing about Cactus Juice is that the unabsorbed resin can be re-used since it is heat-activated. I think that I would probably want to stabilize everything I got my hands on as well. Awesome stuff!

LittleBear (another brilliantly talented SSF member) was the first that I saw use it a few years ago. In addition to slingshots, he was also crafting custom pens. Texan Curtis Seebeck introduced CJ to pen makers to stabilize 'punky' pen blanks.

Mr Masters has a really nice video tutorial on the process from start to finish.


----------

